# Machinemud video



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

This one should work everywere


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Great video machine. Nice work.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I also put a little game for you guys in this video , can someone tell me how much time do we see the trim-tex doll in the vid ? And were they are ?!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Very cool:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I seen the little trim tex doll twice, how many times should we see him???????

We need a nick name for the trim-tex doll

Maybe lil' Joe, as from Joe from trim-tex,


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Good stuff machinemud - on your 8 inch box on the metal beads are you using the guides?


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

well done on the video machine.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh ! I forgot to tell you guys , the one who find the right answer for the trim- tex doll will gave me a bazooka ( aut taper !!). Ha ha ha !!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Oh ! I forgot to tell you guys , the one who find the right answer for the trim- tex doll will gave me a bazooka ( aut taper !!). Ha ha ha !!


My mistake, I didn't see one dam doll, must of been a Timmy's coffee cup:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> My mistake, I didn't see one dam doll, must of been a Timmy's coffee cup:whistling2:


Hmmm...I only saw him twice as well...
And I looked pretty damn hard..

Ya, what should we call the little doll?


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Ha ha ha ! Aside jokes , 2 buck is right ! They are two dolls , what about ( bubblejoe ) , ( fattrim) ( (texmex) ( beaddoll) ( bubblebead) ( minime) ... We are brainstorming here !!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Ha ha ha ! Aside jokes , 2 buck is right ! They are two dolls , what about ( bubblejoe ) , ( fattrim) ( (texmex) ( beaddoll) ( bubblebead) ( minime) ... We are brainstorming here !!!


MiniBuck!!!

Cuz he's like a mini 2buck!


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Good stuff machinemud - on your 8 inch box on the metal beads are you using the guides?


Actualy , i did not put the orange rectangle of the beadboxers , i just add the spacer between the axl and the wheels , and PA rocker gave me a tip about tight the axl so its stay close to the wall without moving


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Great job on the video Machine:thumbup:.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Good work dude, Nice vid.


----------

